# Wizarding music to cast spells to!



## JamesL (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I am currently searching for some music to use as backing to something I am working on, and wondered if anyone here here could help me source something suitable.

I work in video games development and the project is basically the creation of a short demo based around the idea of becoming a wizard and casting spells.

The music that plays through this demo should support the theme of witches, wizards and the excitement of casting magic.

Thus far the pieces of music I have come across that most closely suit the theme are:

*Dukas* - Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Vaughan Williams* - Parts of Symphony No. 6 - Allegro (The middle section after the loud beginning) and the first movement of Symphonia Antartica.

I would however like more ideas and a selection of different sources from which to draw. So if anyone could offer me suggestions I would be most grateful.

Also if you have any questions about tone, setting or atmosphere of what it is I am making please do ask.

Many thanks in advance.

James


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Holst- The Planets: _Uranus the Magician_, it's kinda like Sorceror's Apprentice, but darker.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Mahler: Symphony #4, 2nd movement


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I wonder how easy it is to obtain copyright/permissions for using classical pieces in such a commercial venture, and where the money goes.


----------



## JamesL (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'll grab myself copies of your suggestions and listen through them.

@Bassclef

At this stage its not a commercial venture, rather a playable proof of concept demo, to be shown internally. Thus copyright isn't an issue. Also I am lucky enough to work for a multinational with a large music publishing division so have usage rights to a ton of stuff should it go beyond PoC.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Different things by Joaquin Rodrigo often make me think of casting spells or invoking spirits. For example certain sections of his Invocation et Danse for solo guitar as well as his Passacaglia from his 3 Spanish pieces, also for solo guitar. For something more orchestrated perhaps exerpts from the adagio of his Concerto de Aranjuez.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Just thought of two others Id use - Falla's ritual fire dance, and Wagner's Fire Magic:The Valkyrie.


----------



## JamesL (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for your input tdc. I've not made my way through your suggestions of Rodrigo's works yet, but I'm listening to the Falla piece right now and its wonderful


----------

